# Getting close



## rainbird1099 (Jan 11, 2007)

I have figured out which press and vinyl cutter to buy, still deciding on a printer. 
I am leaning towards godaddy.com as a host, because I get great reviews about thier customer service, I often do my work in the middle of the night, so I will keep the midnight shift busy there. 
I have been messing around with Yahoo site builder as of late, and I like it. It is simple for my lack of abilities. 
Here are my questions; Does the yahoo sitebuilder program have a cart, is it worth using?
More importantly, can I make a site with the yahoo program, and publish it with godaddy, or another hosting service?
Has anyone used the godaddy web building program, can you compare it to the yahoo program, is it as simple?
Also I know a few of you use godaddy, will they walk me through building a cart?


----------



## TaylorTees (Nov 8, 2006)

I use godaddy, but have not used their program, I use FrontPage and just upload it to my site, I have been working on makeing a new site, that is using a PayPal shopping cart, so I dont have to pay monthly for the cart.


----------



## rainbird1099 (Jan 11, 2007)

do you use paypal for your credit card services as well?
If you do how much do they charge?
Can you take credit cards over the phone or in person, through paypal or only online?


----------



## TaylorTees (Nov 8, 2006)

Yes I do, If you just take the cards through your cart, there is no monthly fee, if you want to be able to enter card #s yourself there is a I think its around $15-$20 fee per month + transaction fees. I'm not sure off the top of my head what % they take, I believe its .30 cents and 2 or 3%, when researching it, I know it was REALLY close to most merchant accounts, If we are SUPER busy making tons of money I may look into something else, but for now Paypal works great! People go right to their cart and can either sign in through paypal and pay, or just say they dont have an account and use a credit card.

Sorry I'm not too much more help - Haven't had any sales yet =( Trying and trying, but still none =) I know once we get one, they will start coming lol =)
And the web page doesnt have the cart up yet so haven't had any luck there yet either =/ Getting there though =)


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I don't think you can use yahoo site builder with godaddy hosting.


----------



## rainbird1099 (Jan 11, 2007)

Do you use godaddy Rodney, could I shoot you a few pages to toss up on a back page on your site, just to see if they work?


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

These are two different things...........Yahoo site builder will work only on yahoo hosting. Yahoo site builder is remotly hosted solution and as per me can not work on third part hosting servers.

Why not you use Oscommecre for the ecommecre site building, its free to use and if you want i can customize it for you as per your requirements.........


----------



## lpbosch (Jan 23, 2007)

I agree, FrontPage is the way to go. It's really easy to use for a beginner.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Do you use godaddy Rodney, could I shoot you a few pages to toss up on a back page on your site, just to see if they work?


No, I don't use godaddy myself (I have my own servers), but I've had customers that use godaddy and they are two separate things. Yahoo site builder is for Yahoo sites only and Godaddy's builder is for godaddy's site only.

If you are looking to build a professional site that stands out, I don't think I would rely on a "site builder" type program. Over the long run, it will probably be more cost effective to have someone design the site for you and you just pay for "regular" hosting.

If you just want to get "something" up, then a sitebuilder might be a good choice. They just don't offer that much flexibility or uniqueness.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

NVU is a pretty good (and free) alternative to FrontPage. You might check it out. Nvu - The Complete Web Authoring System for Linux, Macintosh and Windows


----------

